# New leaked ota unrootable?



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

P3Droid

Everyone...we (tbh) have been at it a really long time. We know there is a fastboot file available, and if i say im stuck here then im stuck without root.

posted on twitter.....

I am less than thrilled


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Don't worry...that just means they have to find a different exploit. This happens a lot with updates.


----------

